# 50’s Schwinn straightbar



## John G04 (Jun 21, 2019)

Pretty good deal https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/d/fombell-50s-schwinn-bicycle-cruiser/6917556005.html


----------



## unregistered (Jun 21, 2019)

Dang! We never get cool deals like this in Iowa! Just $375 Varsities...


----------



## Mymando (Jun 21, 2019)

Great bike, and killer price!


----------

